# Challenging a Speeding Ticket?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*We are not the only ones who get the stupid questions.*

http://www.policeworld.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7778


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Gotta love it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

well I wasn't expecting you guys to give me any straight answers HERE.


----------

